# mag rebolusyon



## meetmeinnyc

Hi 

What does "mag rebolusyon" mean when used with a vehicle? 


Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## DotterKat

It means to _rev up the motor of a vehicle _(increase the rpms -revolutions per minute - by stepping on the gas pedal).


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks, DK!


----------

